# Ferrets on Freecycle



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I have just seen on our local Freecycle this ad:

Ferrets Free to good homes males, females,kits,adults.The kits are
albinos as are 3 x females and a mix of adults.Need to downsize as we
have too many!

Obviously a very caring home. If anyone can help who lives in the South Norfolk area, please pm me and I will pass the whole message on. I am quite disgusted.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sadly Newfie ferrets are massively over bred and then given away or sold as little as £5  I hope these kits get nice homes.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They were giving them away on our local freecycle last year too , it's so preventable if people would just neuter or get thier females jabbed


----------

